# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  حصريـا - وائل جسار " قلبك حنين يا نبي " V.C.Q 224Kbps

## MiSteR LoNeLy

Wael Jassar - Albak 7enayen Ya Naby

V.C.Q 224kbps




http://takhzen.com/rBMZTW

----------


## العالي عالي

يسلمو مان على الاغنية

----------

